
Paul Allen’s space company builds world’s biggest aircraft - RockyMcNuts
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-3649882/Paul-Allens-space-company-nears-debut-worlds-biggest-plane.html
======
just_observing
"The largest plane ever to be built is creeping closer to completion"

So it's not actually built yet.

Non-story.

